# Who's Using Old MTD Single Stage Blower?



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

This upcoming summer going to rebuild a old MTD Single stage blower. Getting 2 units. One working, the other not. My next door neighbor had a old unit and used it for his gravel driveway sucessfully. Apperantly it was good with slush also. But it's strength was the tough packed gravel filled snow bank left by the plow. I remember the machine tearing through the bank throwing the gravel packed snow. 
So I will be getting the units and restore the working unit. Plus I feel it is a bit of history and antique worth keeping. Any stories and thoughts appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Getting this old doll by Friday. Single stage sweetness wrapped up in rust and retro. The motor doesn't work so I am installing a 7.5 HP Powerfist engine along with any necessary parts to get it operational. A bit of a restore project but when finished it will be a neat little snowblower with a modern power plant. Single Stage 20" no frills basic of basic unit thick stubborn steel old school snow thrower. Be interesting on how it performs in slush or hardpacked snow laced with gravel left by the plow. Do not know what year the unit is. Hopefully the serial numbers are still on unit. My ex brother in law had an old single stage that was built like a tank and loved it. That old boat anchor would chew through everything and anything and keep going. 
Here are some pictures of the future restore project. http://s31.photobucket.com/user/drumsonly2002/library/Snowblowers?sort=2&page=1

Wondering if I change the gear ratio's on the auger to get it spinning faster will result in the snow being thrown farther, or is that a waste of time? 7.5 hp / 20" chute should work well.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Got the machine today. A small but mighty 20" 5hp retro tank. Simple machine, no friction disk, one speed forward and reverse. the metal is THICK! Machine is heavy for its size. Engine is seized, paint faided, a bit of rust. Gears look good, one chain needs to be oiled and a bit rusted. Going to pull the engine and see what is up with it. To bring it back in mint shape will be fun. Always wanted a retro snowblower. Really wanted a Gilson but the MTD 20" Snowflight will do. Tires need to be upgraded. Step 1 will be an engine tear down. The only part missing is the shroud to keep carb warm. If I can replace the motor going to do so.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'm going to sit back and see what happens with this build


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey William, glad there is some interest in this project. The good news (hopefully), the 7.5hp OHC Powerfist (Honda Clone) according to the small engine expert in the store will fit. Getting new belts for the unit. Not alot to this machine as far as parts and complexity. Old school simple. Have to check the auger and shaft hopefully not seized. If I get it working not bothering to strip and paint it until summer. The real curiosity with this old bird is to try to increase the RPM of the auger via pulley ratio change and get the unit to throw slush. If I can get that old doll to throw slush 10-15+ feet that machine will be a keeper. The machine is not as well balanced as the Ariens 20" dual stage blower I was thinking of buying. 
The old girl needs new tires also. First step is engine and belts. Try it in snow, then do some hot rodding to it if necessary. If I can get it to throw snow as far as the Honda it will be a worthy little beast. If not, I will chalk it down to it being a mini money pit.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

..ahem.....where are the pics of this thingy ? lol we all love pics !


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a similar model in my SBF garage. Darn thing is heavier than it looks. Super thick gauge steel.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

My rebuild project went bust. Not enough free time. I found a working 5hp Snow Flite single stage unit in fair shape. No rebuild needed. The unit is a newer model vs the unit requiring a rebuild. Needs nothing. Maybe someday I will rebuild the other unit. This summer, no vacation, no energy and no time. Back in the day MTD must have upgraded the tires as the tires on the initial unit are not very aggressive. The unit will be delivered within a couple of weeks. The guy selling me this unit sold me the other unit. He buys and sells used stuff and antiques. This machine was stored in a heated garadge and well maintained. It was passed down to the son who has no use for an old snowblower. The unit is a good size for cleaning up around the vans. I don't know what it is with retro snowblowers and me.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks just like mine. It doesn't throw very far, but it can chew through just about anything. I've seen talk of john deere guys with single stage attachments swapping sprockets to increase auger speed as well as putting rubber flappers on the paddles. I've been thinking about doing both for years, but still haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## hiltonman (11 mo ago)

drumsonly2002 said:


> Getting this old doll by Friday. Single stage sweetness wrapped up in rust and retro. The motor doesn't work so I am installing a 7.5 HP Powerfist engine along with any necessary parts to get it operational. A bit of a restore project but when finished it will be a neat little snowblower with a modern power plant. Single Stage 20" no frills basic of basic unit thick stubborn steel old school snow thrower. Be interesting on how it performs in slush or hardpacked snow laced with gravel left by the plow. Do not know what year the unit is. Hopefully the serial numbers are still on unit. My ex brother in law had an old single stage that was built like a tank and loved it. That old boat anchor would chew through everything and anything and keep going.
> Here are some pictures of the future restore project. http://s31.photobucket.com/user/drumsonly2002/library/Snowblowers?sort=2&page=1
> 
> Wondering if I change the gear ratio's on the auger to get it spinning faster will result in the snow being thrown farther, or is that a waste of time? 7.5 hp / 20" chute should work well.


i have eatons/viking (mtd) 20'' with a 6.5 hp powerfist with a bit bigger pulley on motor and use a gates super HC 3v315 belt , this belt worked for 7 years so far , cheaper belts only worked a few hours , my belt is 31 1/2'' original is 30'' soo drive pulley needs extra 1 1/2'' x 2 diameter?ish,, use as big as will fit in cover to get good belt life , mine is now stretched after much torture , and i have a spare ready to go , motor was a bolt on and go install , i made a full storm cover from thin aluminum to help keep carb from icing and add a cup of 15-40 to each gal of fuel , this keeps the gas from freezing, crank case needs to be over filled a bit with oil or the low oil sensor shuts it down when off roading , a copper elbow on exhaust pipe pointing down will keep your pants clean , this thing is guna wear me out first i rekon


----------



## hiltonman (11 mo ago)

hiltonman said:


> i have eatons/viking (mtd) 20'' with a 6.5 hp powerfist with a bit bigger pulley on motor and use a gates super HC 3v315 belt , this belt worked for 7 years so far , cheaper belts only worked a few hours , my belt is 31 1/2'' original is 30'' soo drive pulley needs extra 1 1/2'' x 2 diameter?ish,, use as big as will fit in cover to get good belt life , mine is now stretched after much torture , and i have a spare ready to go , motor was a bolt on and go install , i made a full storm cover from thin aluminum to help keep carb from icing and add a cup of 15-40 to each gal of fuel , this keeps the gas from freezing, crank case needs to be over filled a bit with oil or the low oil sensor shuts it down when off roading , a copper elbow on exhaust pipe pointing down will keep your pants clean , this thing is guna wear me out first i rekon


er circumference , doh not diameter, my bad , i added alloyed stainless weld to paddles on auger to get a closer fit to housing


----------



## hiltonman (11 mo ago)

hiltonman said:


> er circumference , doh not diameter, my bad , i added alloyed stainless weld to paddles on auger to get a closer fit to housing
> View attachment 189339


ope some corrections , my super HC 3v315 belt is 12 years old not 7 / drive pulley is the original 2 3/4'' , a 2 7/8'' would be perfect to match this belt length (works fine as is) the blue tape on handle frame is to keep finger nail from snagging and tearing on control panel when starting , a 3rd time doh


----------

